# New Camera, new to high MP digital photography



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice shots, I really like the shrimp and snail combo.


----------



## T1T4N1UM (Dec 14, 2009)

I am immensely surprised at the quality of photos of this... considering it's a superzoom, on top of that it's a Panasonic, which did not perform that well with their previous generation (FZ40, FZ47)
A bit noisy, but brilliant color reproduction.
Amazing camera 

As for working with RAW files, I've always used Lightroom, it lets you increase the efficiency of your workflow a huge amount. Much much better than say PS or Gimp.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

To take better adcantage of RAW file I use Lightroom 4 for editing


----------



## nanobettaman (Sep 5, 2007)

T1T4N1UM said:


> I am immensely surprised at the quality of photos of this... considering it's a superzoom, on top of that it's a Panasonic, which did not perform that well with their previous generation (FZ40, FZ47)
> A bit noisy, but brilliant color reproduction.
> Amazing camera


Yea, I was leery of going with what is essentially a souped-up point and shoot, but their previous model the FZ150 got very good reviews from cameralabs and dpreviews, so I decided to go with this.

The noise is partially because I was using higher ISOs. I wasn't using tripod and the only light was the aquarium's so I had to keep the shutter speed up a bit. 



> As for working with RAW files, I've always used Lightroom, it lets you increase the efficiency of your workflow a huge amount. Much much better than say PS or Gimp.


I'll have to take a look at that, thanks!


----------



## nanobettaman (Sep 5, 2007)

A couple more images now that I've had a month to play with the camera and learn how to use lightroom:


 ghost on Flickr 

 sunset shrimp on Flickr


----------



## Scars (Dec 12, 2011)

Really nice images man! Nicely editted as well. Keep em coming


----------

